# Gesamt-JavaDoc eines Multi-Modulprojekts



## fastjack (4. Jul 2011)

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit eine JavaDoc für das gesamte Multi-Modulprojekt zu erzeugen (eine Javadoc-datei), und nicht nur für die einzelnen Teilprojekte?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jul 2011)

Was ist denn 'eine Javadoc Datei'?
Maven Javadoc Plugin - javadoc:aggregate


----------



## fastjack (4. Jul 2011)

Jar meine ich, sry. Also ein Gesamtjar mit den Javadocs der einzelnen Teilprojekte.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jul 2011)

Wie gesagt, das aggregate goal sollte das richtige sein, danach noch als jar zusammenpacken.


----------

